# General 25-200 wood lathe problems



## bgon82242 (Nov 24, 2007)

I just bought a General 25-200 lathe from Redmond machinery in Ga. The fit and finish is excellent and everything works very nicely except the variable speed controller!.....the lathe shuts off after 5-6 mins of run time and the the digital readout says "safe". I have spoken to Mr. Rich Jenkins and they have been very professional. They have sent me two new speed controller units complete, but the problem persists.

Mr. Jenkins has interceded for me with General's service dept in Canada and I am still waiting a response to my problem. It seems that this has happened to quite a few lathes of this model (25-200) and that that they have "completely reworked" the motor drive and controller system according to their Mr. Trevor Fournier, Mgr. of that dept. 

If anyone else has bought this model lathe and had this problem you can contact them at trevor.fournier@general.ca


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 25, 2007)

That kind of problem should not occur with anything. But a mini lathe in that price range should work perfectly. At this point, they should replace the entire unit with a new one that has been thoroughly tested. Personally, I would demand no less. And they should pay all shipping, both ways for old and new.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 25, 2007)

Frank has got it exactly right.

I wonder why these lathes are being shipped without being fully tested if they have a known problem?  Sounds like something only Bill Gates would do.

Very bad for customer confidence!!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 25, 2007)

that's the first bad thing I've ever heard about a General product


----------



## pmpartain (Nov 26, 2007)

I bought one of these about a year ago.  I had the same problem.  I spoke with Trevor and he said that the initial batch had the problem.  They sent me a new controller and that fixed the whole thing.  I like mine very much.  It would be better if you didn't have to change the belt, but only the Nova and a few others hit the whole range on one set of pulleys.


----------



## twoofakind (Nov 26, 2007)

When I bought my Jet from them they steered me away from the General because of the problems they were having with the speed controller, which I thought he said was being fixed.
Andy


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 26, 2007)

They might still have some left over from the first batch in the store


----------



## bgon82242 (Jan 21, 2008)

Redmond Machinery backs up the products it sells!! I just received my new and improved General 25-200 lathe from General International in Quebec. After the serious problems I was having with that lathe sold to me through Redmond Machinery in Gergia, Mr. Jenkins of that firm was able to get that lathe replaced with the improved (New motor and controller)version of that lathe 25-200 M1. It is now, in my opinion, the BEST PENTURNING MIDI lathe on the market! I am very pleased with the follow through of both Mr. Jenkins of Redmond Machinery and General International Machinery Co. I highly recomend these companies to anyone needing to purchase Equipment, because they back up what they sell with action! Bob Gonzalez bgon82242.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jan 21, 2008)

Glad to hear they back up their product, I'm leaning towards a General as a future lathe replacement.

Just curious though, where is Gergia?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 21, 2008)

Good to hear - I'm a big fan of General (but can't afford to buy them), so it's good to hear that their customer service is as good as their product!  

Andrew


----------



## bgon82242 (Jan 24, 2008)

Gergia is right around the vicinity of "Chitterling Junction"
Bob Gonzalez...Redneck Emiritus


----------

